# Turtle differences?



## Jhan50 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello just wondering, whats the difference between a macquarie saw shelled turtle and a Murray short neck turtle?


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 10, 2009)

idk much a bout turtles but im guessin the saw shell has a saw like shell and the murray short neck does not just a guess tho
cheers


----------



## mike83 (Aug 10, 2009)

saw shells have diff shells to murrys i dont know heaps and heaps about turtles thay look abit dif in colour aswell ill post 2 pics for u to have a look at i have a short neck murry and a saw shell

SAW SHELL NAMED SPIKE 






MURRY SHORT NECK NAMED GODZILLA






hope u like the pics


----------



## -Peter (Aug 10, 2009)

Saw shell is not a macquarie, Murray river turtle is _Emydura macquarii_ also know as a macquarie turtle.
The saw shell is not only an entierly different species but an entirely different genus as well.
_Wollumbinia latisternum _formerly_ Elseya latisternum._


----------



## Jhan50 (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA I'm confused now because at the pet store the woman said the turtle I bought was a Murray short neck but the shell looks exactly like the saw shell, and they sold Murray short necks $30 cheaper than saw shells.
Thanks for the pics


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 11, 2009)

Post pics of them


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey the only difference i know apart from the shells is the murray rivers come from the murray river.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 28, 2009)

Murrays seem to have a smaller, smoother head, smoother shell (though hatchlings will still have a saw-ish shell, though not as much as a saw shell hatchling), and murrays usually have a yellow/cream line on their head extending from their mouth...

Some head shots of wild murrays and saw shells; one of the saw shells was only a juvy (2nd photo)

Saw shells









Murrays










Edit: just googled a pic of a typical looking murray hatchy for you  Image by Turtle Town, Sydney Australia


----------



## Jakee (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw Shelled turtles have like a jagged shell, roughish head. 
Where the murray river turtle has has much smoother head, creamish stripe alongside the head, even edges around the shell. The murray river turtle gets much bigger then the saw shelled turtles.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## spongebob (Nov 29, 2009)

To get expert help with turts visit this site:

Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------

